# Christ is a boundless river of grace



## MW (Feb 22, 2010)

Samuel Rutherford (Trial and Triumph of Faith, preface)



> Grace is so much the more precious and sweet, that though it be the result of sin (in the act of pardoning and curing sinful lameness), yet it hath no spring, but the bowels of God stirred and rolled within him only by spotless and holy goodness. Grace is of the king's house from heaven only; the matter, subject, or person it dwelleth in, contributed nothing for the creation of so noble a branch. Christ, for this cause especially, left the bosom of God, and was clothed with flesh and our nature, that he might be a mass, a sea, and boundless river of visible, living, and breathing grace, swelling up to the highest banks of not only the habitable world, but the sides also of the heaven of heavens, to over-water men and angels. So that Christ was, as it were, grace speaking (Psalm 45:2; Luke 4:22); grace sighing, weeping, crying out of horror, dying, withering for sinners, living again (Hebrews 2:9; John 3:16; Romans 8:32, 33); and is now glorified grace, dropping down, raining floods of grace on his members (Ephesians 4:11-16; John 14:7, 13, 16, 17).


----------



## Herald (Feb 22, 2010)

Brother Matthew, you seem to be reading through Rutherford. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KSon (Feb 22, 2010)

A sweet finish to a day overflowing with God's grace. Thank you brother for sharing.


----------

